# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Female HT 1,832 grafts + ACell by Dr Cooley

## Jerry Cooley, MD

This female in her 70's had fairly typical female pattern hair loss.  She had been on finasteride and 2%minoxidil for years with apparent stabilization of her hair loss.  The donor area was fairly typical of the females who come to see us: decent density in the mid-occipital (~75 FUs/cm2-first closeup photo) but rapidly deteriorating in the parietal zone (~60 FUs/cm2-second closeup photo).  A FUT procedure was performed consisting of 1,832 grafts (1-599; 2-1101; 3-219; 4-13) yielding a total of 3,510 hairs.  This was transplanted over an area of approximately 80cm2, giving a transplant density of less than 25 grafts/cm2.  ACell MatriStem was applied to the grafts.  In my opinion, the results are better than would be expected than without the use of ACell.  We are sometimes asked about doing split scalp studies.  In my opinion, this method works well for some studies (e.g. incision type, transection studies, holding solutions) but may not work well for ACell, because of the likely "field effect" produced.  The stimulation of angiogenesis and recruitment of progenitor cells likely effects a much larger zone of the scalp due to the interconnected microcirculation.  Nevertheless, it would be interesting to see the results of such a study.

----------

